# How to get Dubai Police Clearance Certificate



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

I need Dubai Police clearance Certificate for 6 Month validity.Whats the procedure ?How many days does it take? What are the charges? Has anyone gone through this process?

Thanks


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

How to get Certificate of Good Conduct from Dubai Police | GulfNews.com

Is this it?


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

AZAM85 said:


> I need Dubai Police clearance Certificate for 6 Month validity.Whats the procedure ?How many days does it take? What are the charges? Has anyone gone through this process?
> 
> Thanks


Dear,

I recently saw one section in Dubai police IOS app. You can request it from their application and I guess they might email it to you or something.. But surely you can request it from their Iphone app.


----------



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

mobile_jin said:


> Dear,
> 
> I recently saw one section in Dubai police IOS app. You can request it from their application and I guess they might email it to you or something.. But surely you can request it from their Iphone app.


They do have the service on the website But it is asking for online payment which I dont want to do, Plus its only valid for 3 months.

How can I get a Clearance Certificate which i svalid for atleast 6 months? and I would like to pay on delivery.

Has anyone ever applied and obtained the certificate recently through the Dubai Police Website?

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AZAM85 said:


> and I would like to pay on delivery.


Unfortunately this is not online shopping.

Haven't used the website - went physically to the police station near the WTC roundabout. The validity is whatever it is - you cannot force them to give one valid for longer than what they issue.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Yesterday, I downloaded the Dubai Police App on my android phone and applied and paid for the PCC within 2 minutes. Cost is AED 210 and you need a valid Emirates ID. Today, 15 hours later, the PCC is in my inbox ready to use. Well done Dubai Police! This is faster and better than online shopping


----------

